# Audiovisual Grocery Store



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 1, 2009)

A new Tesco supermarket has just opened in Tunbridge Wells.  It has an automatic water mister to keep the produce fresh. Just before it goes on, you hear the sound of distant thunder and the smell of fresh rain.

When you pass the fresh milk stand, you hear cows mooing and you experience the scent of fresh cut hay. 

In the meat department there is the aroma of charcoal grilled steaks and sausages. 

In the alcohol department, the clean, crisp smell of hops of the freshly brewed bitter. 

When you approach the egg section, you hear hens cluck and cackle, and the air is filled with the pleasing aroma of bacon and eggs frying. 

The bread department features the tantalizing smell of fresh-baked bread and biscuits. 


Don?t buy their diapers or toilet paper.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 1, 2009)

[SIGN]11/10[/SIGN]

I'm grateful that my local grocery store 'hasn't gone there yet' - such a guilt trip for this animal lover...

TP...I just SOOOO don't want to imagine the 'sights and sounds'.


----------



## Retired (Oct 1, 2009)

Farm Boy stores around Ontario have monkey's swinging in the trees at the banana counter (mechanical monkeys, that is), and I have noticed the thunder sound in some supermarkets, especially in the U.S.

I believe the rationale for the warning sound, prior to launching the water spray is to proactively try to avoid lawsuits from cranky customers who might get unexpectedly wet.

Of course the aroma of the bakery and food preparation stations at the front of the store are intended to stimulate the cephalic juices, to make customers buy more food.

It's all about figuring out ways to extract more of the green stuff out of our wallets for more of the green stuff at the supermarket..

What transparent ploys does your local supermarket use?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 1, 2009)

> What transparent ploys does your local supermarket use?



"Special: 40% off - $4.99" when the regular price is something like $5.99 or $6.99, i.e., boosting the stated regular price to inflate the sale value, hoping people won't remember what the usual price really is at that store. I supect they get away with this because they're comparing the sale price to the "suggested retail price" which of course nobody actually uses.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 1, 2009)

Using the 'local fresh' label. But when you look closely at it, you discover that the 'local fresh' isn't so local.  For instance, Ontario produce being sold as 'locally fresh in Nova Scotia'. We have our own producers here, thank you very much. 

We have a local market that is soon going to open 7 days a week  - with all of the local produce and fresh meats...I can't wait to support our local producers.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2009)

BTW, at the risk of seeming pro-Canadian, the best fresh spinach at my supermarket comes from Quebec.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 1, 2009)

"And another thing! How come I can't get no Tang around here no more?" ~ _Homer Simpson :homer: ranting on the phone to NASA_


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 1, 2009)

Daniel said:


> the best fresh spinach at my supermarket comes from Quebec.



We hate that stuff here so we export it all to the US. 

But we hang on to the beer and poutine...


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 1, 2009)

Daniel said:


> BTW, at the risk of seeming pro-Canadian, the best fresh spinach at my supermarket comes from Quebec.



"Vive le Quebec!" 


Kidding Daniel- I'm all for supporting local produce..:hug: -all the way around, always.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2009)

> "Vive le Quebec!"


and for those who realize Quebec is bringing down the rest of Canada: _*Vive le Qu?bec libre! *_


----------



## NicNak (Oct 1, 2009)

Daniel said:


> and for those who realize Quebec is bringing down the rest of Canada: _*Vive le Qu?bec libre! *_



But would we do without their tasty spinach?  :huh:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm hoping that would lower the prices


----------



## NicNak (Oct 1, 2009)

Daniel said:


> I'm hoping that would lower the prices




How much cheaper do you want things to be in the US?  You all have it made there interms of cost of food, housing and such.  

Don't be so greety


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 1, 2009)

Daniel said:


> and for those who realize Quebec is bringing down the rest of Canada: _*Vive le Qu?bec libre! *_



 yah, yah...I'm still buying local produce, which incidentally is non-Quebecois....

Blah, Blah...I'm still desperately trying to support local farmers in the area - I love supporting local produce....


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 1, 2009)

Daniel said:


> and for those who realize Quebec is bringing down the rest of Canada: _*Vive le Qu?bec libre! *_



Yes. At the time that statement was made by the French (France) leader, most of us reacted negatively: "De Gaulle of that guy! Who does he think he is?".

Now, many of us are so tired of years of threats and never-ending debates and enforced federal bilingualism and being held for ransom by one province that we're more likely to say, "Separate, already. Do or don't do. There is no try." (apologies to Yoda)


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2009)

> "De Gaulle of that guy! Who does he think he is?"



:lol:


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 2, 2009)

*shakes head*


----------



## Retired (Oct 2, 2009)

You may be interested in knowing the cost of produce in Florida is considerably more expensive than it is in Eastern Canada, with limited selection of variety and often inferior quality.

Eastern Canada supermarkets and specialty vegetable stores sell diverse varieties of vegetable items at prices generally at a lower Dollar Price (no exchange taken into consideration) than supermarkets in Florida.

Daniel, it is not unusual for many vegetables sold in the U.S. to originate in Canada because of the huge hydroponic industries across our Country.

We notice tomatoes from British Columbia or from Eastern Canada the usual fare sold in Sam's and Costco stores in Central Florida.  Spinach, lettuce, broccoli, cauliflour are other examples of Canadian hydroponic produce.  Specialty squashes are also grown in Canada.

Oh yes, then there's _organic vegetables_.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 2, 2009)

Now it all makes sense. 



> You may be interested in knowing the cost of produce in Florida is considerably more expensive than it is in Eastern Canada, with limited selection of variety and often inferior quality.


And the irony is I don't really like oranges


----------



## Retired (Oct 2, 2009)

Daniel said:
			
		

> I don't really like oranges



Seems sacriligeous!  IAC Daniel, the exception would be citrus fruit which is frightfully expensive in Eastern Canada, compare to prices at the grove or even in FLA supermarkets.

I was referring to veggies in general, especially tomatoes, lettuce, carrots, potatoes!  Although not local, bananas are sold for the same price in FLA as in Eastern Canada, despite any currency differences...so it's whatever the market can bear


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 2, 2009)

Daniel said:


> the irony is I don't really like oranges



Orange you glad you live in Florida, though?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 2, 2009)

berry much so


----------

